# Update on the move....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Miss seeing you all out here....

Some of you might know that we recently moved off-grid to a remote SW Texas town on the border of Mexico. This is the reason for my absence.

We started with nothing - just bare acreage 75 miles from the nearest town and a stone's throw from Mexico. Life so far is tough but we're not complaining. This is what we wanted. We now have no mortgage, no rent, no utility bills and a much simpler life - even if we are living like a bunch of hippies in a situation that's not much better than tent camping.

You can see what we're up to on our blog at www.our180.com but I wanted to share a couple of videos with you all. Things out here aint all glitz and glam but they are real.

We just got our new cabin setup and should be moving into it this week. I hope to be back on here after that.

Hope ya'll are doing well...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good for you, my friend. Work that plan!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid and song, good luck on the adventure. Just don't dye the hair green like the guy in the vid. HA !!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear from you, Chris. Hope everything works out to your expectations !
Never know I may swing by sometime we usually go to Tx once a year.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good to hear from ya stranger--- keep yer back to the wind and yer eyes on the skyline. :thumbsup:

SG--- He's probably got the girls out in the desert with AR's whack'in yotes and hogs for dinner,lol. iggy:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to see ya back on.....Is your ISP a bandtailed pigeon.....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great that things are coming along well.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Good to see ya back on.....Is your ISP a bandtailed pigeon.....


I think more like a jackrabbit ...............

Good to hear from you Chris, glads things are progressing along the way you want. Be safe my friend and like Cat said, "keep your eyes on the skyline".


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm envious. Good for you!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats, i too would like to be doing what you are

too bad my wife isnt as willing,she likes her modern amenities i.e. cable tv etc lol


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Best of luck with the off grid life. Lots of good stuff available nowadays.


----------

